# Asus 1215N recovery



## Hypergenki (Jul 8, 2009)

Asus 1215N Netbook.
Intel Atom d525 Dual core 1.8Ghz.
2 gigs RAM
Nvidia Ion (optimus).
Windows 7 Home Premium 32 bit.

Hello all, I have made a colossal mistake. I have deleted the efi partition so the f9 doesnt work to recover. I may have deleted the recovery partition as well. I have reinstalled windows 7 home premium from another disk I borrowed. It boots to windows but cloud does not work, f9 to recover windows does not work. I would like to see if I can recover the netbook back to factory. ASUS will not help at all. No recover disk for this model netbook yet. I have access to another identical 1215N. Can I image the drive off the "good" netbook and restore the "bad" netbook to factory? If not, can I make backup disks from the "good netbook" and use them to restore the "bad" netbook? I think I have recovered The recovery partition which is about 13-15 Gigs. I cant boot from it though, I'm not sure how.Please help me or this may well be a $500 mistake. Thanks in advance! :4-dontkno


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF could you expand a little on how you installed win 7 ? do you get to the desktop screen ? did you install the drivers for the machine.


----------



## Hypergenki (Jul 8, 2009)

Ok sure, Like I said above, I just borrowed a windows 7 home premium disk and used a usb cd/dvd drive to install it with. Everything went fine. I can boot into the desktop fine although updates will crash it so it doesnt load windows. Most of the drivers will install fine, but its not the same. If I cant restore it back to factory defaults, I will sell it. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you validated the install http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...sg=AFQjCNEForawTophMqGYswT31C8J_cP7jg&cad=rja


----------



## Hypergenki (Jul 8, 2009)

I have before yes. I have an OEM sticker on the bottom of the netbook from Asus. I have since re-installed the windows because I recovered the restore partition (13-15 gig but didnt bother trying to revalidate the windows because I want to try to boot from recovery partition or reimage the HDD from an Identical netbook.


----------

